# Do you know my Grandad?



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

My Grandad recently contacted my Mum after several years of not seeing each other, I was ecstatic to learn this and couldn’t wait to go and meet him, but alas me and my mum had a blazing row and now she refuses to give me his address.

The only information I have about him is as follows:

His name is Anthony Haynes (Tony for short)
He lives in Malága in a two bedroomed townhouse (Which is white in the picture that I have of him)
He has a partner (Or did the last I knew!) He is originally from London and is a retired bus driver. He was married to my nanna, Marjorie Haynes and subsequently had my Mum, Nicola Haynes.
He is tall and has grey hair and is a ladies man! Being quite partial to German women (Or so I have heard!)
He has a problem with his back which requires surgery-he may actually have had the op now.

This really means a lot to me as I have three children who I know he is dying to meet, it’s just so sad that it has come to this in order for me to try and find him. I can’t search for him through telephone records as he only has a mobile, so other than this I’m stumped.

I don’t expect anything other than if someone who reads this knows him-please tell him I’m trying to find him. Any information at all would be greatly appreciated.

lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emmahaynes said:


> My Grandad recently contacted my Mum after several years of not seeing each other, I was ecstatic to learn this and couldn’t wait to go and meet him, but alas me and my mum had a blazing row and now she refuses to give me his address.
> 
> The only information I have about him is as follows:
> 
> ...



Have you tried Facebook????

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Good luck in your search Emma.....I've just done a few checks on the Net and come up with nothing.

I think your best bet is to keep an eye on this thread to see if Steve Hall has contacts who may be able to help.


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

Jo: Yes I tried facebook and it didn't bring anything up 
Xtreme: I've sifted through thousands of pages but found nothing so guess I'll just have to wait and see if anyone knows anything.

Thanks guys


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emmahaynes said:


> Jo: Yes I tried facebook and it didn't bring anything up
> Xtreme: I've sifted through thousands of pages but found nothing so guess I'll just have to wait and see if anyone knows anything.
> 
> Thanks guys


I know how families are and you'll probably tell me where to go!!!!!!! But can you not ..........................................................(make it up with your mum??)



Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Emma....nothing on searches means he's probably not on the net very much....if at all.

But people will know him.....and if there's anybody who can make the connection it's Steve Hall.

Get up to 5 posts and then you can PM him.


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

JoJo: I understand what you mean about families but this isn't your average fall out. She abducted my children amongst many other things so I'm kind of reluctant to put them at risk again. 

Xtreme: I'd feel really cheeky sending him a PM and asking him to do me a favour he'll think I'm a right nutter! lol


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

emmahaynes said:


> Xtreme: I'd feel really cheeky sending him a PM and asking him to do me a favour he'll think I'm a right nutter! lol


Not a problem Emma......Steve is happy to help everybody! And he's got a lot of connections! Just tell him I sent you!


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok thanks very much, where am I likely to find him?


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

Scrap that...I've found him (Steve, not my Grandad) lol!
But it's a start!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

emmahaynes said:


> Ok thanks very much, where am I likely to find him?


Send him a PM through his profile HERE Emma.


----------

